# I got my first real 'break' from DP...



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

Yesturday, I was at the mall with my mom and I suddenly felt like the DP fog was lifted...(not gone but decreased to a reasonable amount) and I noticed that I started to feel my anxiety decreasing and my fear of making eye contact with people and walking in crowded areas was totally gone! I also felt less "brainless", having re-gained control over myself even for the slightest time made me realize how out of control and 'stupid' I was with DP. I also noticed that my obsessive thoughts decreased, and for once I actually felt in the moment. The thing I did to feel this way was just fully immerse myself in what I was feeling, cause with DP even though you feel 'numb' I'm pretty sure there are still things we feel what the 'real' us feels. So when you feel something other than numbness really try to focus on it cause when I do that it reconnects me to 'myself'. I also kinda forced myself to give things meaning again like I would get caught up in reading my magazine and observe my thoughts on what I was reading and take it seriously. Right now I am back in the DP...but that break has given me hope! so no one ever give up because the DP goes away when you let your guard down and just leave the thought of DP all together. As many have said...the trick is to stop thinking about it!


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool! I wish I had that kind of moments.
I have a question though, did the fog lifted suddenly or did you suddenly realize the fog had decreased?


----------



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Cool! I wish I had that kind of moments.
> I have a question though, did the fog lifted suddenly or did you suddenly realize the fog had decreased?


Well, at first it seemed as if the fog had decreased and at a rare point I felt like I had clear vision completely ! Then after I started analyzing what I did to make this happen...the fog came back :/


----------



## pjenkins (Jul 22, 2009)

Vienna said:


> Yesturday, I was at the mall with my mom and I suddenly felt like the DP fog was lifted...(not gone but decreased to a reasonable amount) and I noticed that I started to feel my anxiety decreasing and my fear of making eye contact with people and walking in crowded areas was totally gone! I also felt less "brainless", having re-gained control over myself even for the slightest time made me realize how out of control and 'stupid' I was with DP. I also noticed that my obsessive thoughts decreased, and for once I actually felt in the moment. The thing I did to feel this way was just fully immerse myself in what I was feeling, cause with DP even though you feel 'numb' I'm pretty sure there are still things we feel what the 'real' us feels. So when you feel something other than numbness really try to focus on it cause when I do that it reconnects me to 'myself'. I also kinda forced myself to give things meaning again like I would get caught up in reading my magazine and observe my thoughts on what I was reading and take it seriously. Right now I am back in the DP...but that break has given me hope! so no one ever give up because the DP goes away when you let your guard down and just leave the thought of DP all together. As many have said...the trick is to stop thinking about it!


HI Vienna, wonderful to read. Question: have you had trouble in the Malls deciding which store sells what, what your preferences are and do you realize the actual costs of merchandise? Like you're not sure if something is expensive or cheap based on your past history? -Pat


----------



## Andros (Jul 19, 2011)

Vienna said:


> Yesturday, I was at the mall with my mom and I suddenly felt like the DP fog was lifted...(not gone but decreased to a reasonable amount) and I noticed that I started to feel my anxiety decreasing and my fear of making eye contact with people and walking in crowded areas was totally gone! I also felt less "brainless", having re-gained control over myself even for the slightest time made me realize how out of control and 'stupid' I was with DP. I also noticed that my obsessive thoughts decreased, and for once I actually felt in the moment. The thing I did to feel this way was just fully immerse myself in what I was feeling, cause with DP even though you feel 'numb' I'm pretty sure there are still things we feel what the 'real' us feels. So when you feel something other than numbness really try to focus on it cause when I do that it reconnects me to 'myself'. I also kinda forced myself to give things meaning again like I would get caught up in reading my magazine and observe my thoughts on what I was reading and take it seriously. Right now I am back in the DP...but that break has given me hope! so no one ever give up because the DP goes away when you let your guard down and just leave the thought of DP all together. As many have said...the trick is to stop thinking about it!


This exact story happened to me. Like exactly.. <3 lol


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Vienna said:


> Yesturday, I was at the mall with my mom and I suddenly felt like the DP fog was lifted...(not gone but decreased to a reasonable amount) and I noticed that I started to feel my anxiety decreasing and my fear of making eye contact with people and walking in crowded areas was totally gone! I also felt less "brainless", having re-gained control over myself even for the slightest time made me realize how out of control and 'stupid' I was with DP. I also noticed that my obsessive thoughts decreased, and for once I actually felt in the moment. The thing I did to feel this way was just fully immerse myself in what I was feeling, cause with DP even though you feel 'numb' I'm pretty sure there are still things we feel what the 'real' us feels. So when you feel something other than numbness really try to focus on it cause when I do that it reconnects me to 'myself'. I also kinda forced myself to give things meaning again like I would get caught up in reading my magazine and observe my thoughts on what I was reading and take it seriously. Right now I am back in the DP...but that break has given me hope! so no one ever give up because the DP goes away when you let your guard down and just leave the thought of DP all together. As many have said...the trick is to stop thinking about it!


My Anxiety started decreasing after I went back to the things I was used to do.

Going to malls,anything that get's you out of your vicious cycle of thinking about DP/DR helps.


----------

